# Finger Tab Suggestions for Barebow Shooter



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

bateman 3 under tab and if stringwalking I like the bateman etched SW tab


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

She can use the Cavalier. So long as the aluminum plate isn't scraping her face, it's fine. 

If I shoot a tab, it's usually the good 'ol Black Widow, but I have been trying others as well. Many find the Bateman useful with the etchings for field archery. I just use the stitching and cuts on the BW tab for field archery. 

But when I can get away with it, I use a glove with nylon finger stalls. The string does not hit my nose as often or as hard if I use a glove. That's the primary reason. Gloves are fine for someone who doesn't plan to string walk, and even if they do, they can still use a glove if they only have one or two crawls. I use a glove and string walk indoors because I'm using one crawl only. 

Barebow is about finding the tools that fit the specific archer for the specific round. This is why it's such a lifetime journey.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> She can use the Cavalier. So long as the aluminum plate isn't scraping her face, it's fine.
> 
> If I shoot a tab, it's usually the good 'ol Black Widow, but I have been trying others as well. Many find the Bateman useful with the etchings for field archery. I just use the stitching and cuts on the BW tab for field archery.
> 
> ...


Thanks a million, John. I am passing that on to her.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I used the Cavalier tab for years, it works fine for barebow. I never liked the Black Widow or Bateman tabs but I know better shooters than I swear by them. I use tabs from VLBB and Safari Tuff now. The VLBB tabs are the best I've ever tried.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The AAE is the best tab I've used for barebow. Mine is marked in a WA legal way and I have a different second layer which is 3 under specific. I try a lot of different tabs and always come back to that one.

Why in the name of all things holy is she shooting split fingered? 

Grant


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

grantmac said:


> Why in the name of all things holy is she shooting split fingered?
> 
> Grant


No clue. She doesn't string walk. I told her it doesn't matter, 3 under, split finger -- whatever gets the thing into the gold. She just started sampling split finger this week so she just might be seeing how it feels. when I shot trad and longbow I shot split finger, then I went to 3 under when I walked the string.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Of course, we all know it's not "trad" to shoot 3-under.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

also VLBB fan


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Black Widow Tabs.

Here is a link

https://blackwidowbows.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=114_121


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

How much do those VLBB tabs cost? They are gorgeous.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

sprinke said:


> How much do those VLBB tabs cost? They are gorgeous.


he charged $39 for a 3 under tab a few months ago. They do have large stitches, so to get a good resolution for string walking, might have to count in terms of fractional stitch.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd like to try the VLBB in the near future.
I've been shooting two Frankenstein tabs I had put together to help the transition from shooting split to 3 under.
Used my AAE plates with Bateman cordovan faces.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Tried a few and settled on a three layered single face VLBB tab. As Grant said, for stringwalking you may need to count in fractions.... but that shouldn't be a problem for those who still use inches....


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

The VLBB tabs are beautiful. They make me want to set up a bow for stringwalking again in favor of the blackwidow I used to use (and still have)


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

StarDog said:


> No clue. She doesn't string walk. I told her it doesn't matter, 3 under, split finger -- whatever gets the thing into the gold. She just started sampling split finger this week so she just might be seeing how it feels. when I shot trad and longbow I shot split finger, then I went to 3 under when I walked the string.


I do three under but currently don't string walk (plan on it but haven't taken a lesson yet), there is a middle road. It moves up your gap a lot.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Azzurri said:


> I do three under but currently don't string walk (plan on it but haven't taken a lesson yet), there is a middle road. It moves up your gap a lot.


I was thinking about that regarding her point of aim. 

The thing is, she doesn't "aim". As it were. She looks at the target and can't really tell me where the tip of the arrow is pointed . When her form is spot on at 30 yards she's scoring pretty good. As in "Sights? I don't need no stinkin' sights."

I'm an aimer and when I shot barebow I could tell you where I put the point of the arrow, down to the leaf on the ground between me and the target (if I wasn't string walking), or the branch above the target if I was past my point of aim (spot on, whatever that was). 

Around here as a general rule, beginners are taught 3 under, then move to split finger and usually into Oly recurve, starting with the stabilizer if that's what they want to do. 

Beats me why. I learned split finger right out of the gate til I went to string walking. But now both the coaches I had in 2003 are doing the 3 under thing to start. No idea why unless it has to do with NTS or something.

.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

StarDog said:


> I was thinking about that regarding her point of aim.
> 
> The thing is, she doesn't "aim". As it were. She looks at the target and can't really tell me where the tip of the arrow is pointed . When her form is spot on at 30 yards she's scoring pretty good. As in "Sights? I don't need no stinkin' sights."
> 
> ...


I started Oly and to an extent remain that, intend to keep doing Oly as well. So I started split finger and am fine using it. All I do is use a tab without a shelf instead (so it's not tearing my cheek). That way the work is basically transferable back to Oly and not radically different. One more reason I haven't raced to string walk (that and I suck at it and haven't had a lesson).

I gap and have been tinkering with it to the point I use different fingers if it gets me a better point of aim that day. Like, I figured out last tournament that I could put my NFAA target just so above a fold in the bale (top) and then my lane number (bottom), if I used a middle finger anchor. Bottom was my best 30 arrows this indoor season (top we won't discuss, I was a nervous wreck). Some other tournament where I feel like I am aiming at space nearby, perhaps a bigger gap finds me something else to aim at, index finger. But if I did split finger at 20 or 30 I am feet below the bale. When I tried that with a wooden bow last year for a one-off tournament locally, I won my one man class but with what appeared to me to be a historically bad two-digit score. My goal became shrinking gap and a friend explained 3 under and the finger differentiation, which is basically what I am working off of at this point.

I switch to split finger to shoot out 40 or beyond, though I have been playing with the finger anchor switching because I find it works there still. I also found that shooting way far out gapping seemed to help with scores moving back in. If you can figure out point of aim and get your shot steady far out 20 seems easier.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm very partial to the Black Widow tabs.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> She can use the Cavalier. So long as the aluminum plate isn't scraping her face, it's fine.
> 
> If I shoot a tab, it's usually the good 'ol Black Widow, but I have been trying others as well. Many find the Bateman useful with the etchings for field archery. I just use the stitching and cuts on the BW tab for field archery.
> 
> ...



I noticed the same thing with my tab. Then again, I was using a split finger tab. I ordered a 3 finger under tab to see if it helps. I was beginning to think that I had a shooting form problem because I was hitting my nose fairly often. I noticed it rarely happened shooting 3 fingers under with my glove. After seeing your post above, I am inclined to think a glove is friendlier to my nose! I just got my 3 under Black Widow tab in and will be comparing 3 under glove and 3 under tab soon. Thank you for posting this! I stumbled across it by coincidence, but it was a big help!


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I use a Cavalier Elite Tab for three-under, as do both my daughters. Just remove the finger spacer. You can also still use it to shoot split if you want, like if you are going for longer distances and just want to get that extra distance out of your point-on or off-the-shelf aim. 

I really like the Cav tab alot - easily serviced, easy to get replacement parts/faces, easy even to make your own to fit it. The squareness feels odd at first, but fits nicely into the hand and makes for a very repeatable string/nock position.


----------



## zskoszoru (May 15, 2012)

VLBB cordovan tab - Awesome !!!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

j.conner said:


> I use a Cavalier Elite Tab for three-under, as do both my daughters. Just remove the finger spacer. You can also still use it to shoot split if you want, like if you are going for longer distances and just want to get that extra distance out of your point-on or off-the-shelf aim.
> 
> I really like the Cav tab alot - easily serviced, easy to get replacement parts/faces, easy even to make your own to fit it. The squareness feels odd at first, but fits nicely into the hand and makes for a very repeatable string/nock position.



. I tried hers (she had taken out the spacer) and was getting a feel for her bow, but the palm plate thing felt weird when anchoring elsewhere. Then again I only "gave it a shot" once.

If she had asked me before she bought the tab I would have said black widow but then that's why I started this thread because I see that the Cavalier is just as viable an option among barebow shooters.

That said.

What does John Demmer use????


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

granite14 said:


> he charged $39 for a 3 under tab a few months ago. They do have large stitches, so to get a good resolution for string walking, might have to count in terms of fractional stitch.


Where can you order a VABB tab?


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

I love my black widow tab. It's what I grew up on and everything else feels foreign. I've tried some others like the VLBB, but just don't feel the same for me. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

All those bb specific tabs look cool, and I am sure are very adept at their intended purpose, but I will echo the cav comments above. It is really nice to have something that is customizable, user serviceable, and replacable. I got a chunk of leather (not cordovan but close) from a leather supplier and now I have tab faces for the forseeable future.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

bobnikon said:


> All those bb specific tabs look cool, and I am sure are very adept at their intended purpose, but I will echo the cav comments above. It is really nice to have something that is customizable, user serviceable, and replacable. I got a chunk of leather (not cordovan but close) from a leather supplier and now I have tab faces for the forseeable future.


nice. the leather wears out but not the metal palm plate!


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

adventurejack said:


> Where can you order a VABB tab?


Try https://www.facebook.com/vlbbtab/?ref=ts&fref=ts and message him.

He's currently working on a new website and the old URL seems to be not functioning.


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

We have been asked several times to make a barebow tab. This is a prototype we have been working on. I know it still needs stitching. It is capable of wither two or one finger strap setup. Will have an anodized aluminum plate and will be trim-to-fit like the rest of our tabs. The plate is screwed to the leather so the cordovan is replaceable. I am not a barebow shooter so any feed back will be very helpful. I want to get this right.

Thank you

Matt


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Speaking as someone who occasionally string walks, it's nice to have some stitching somewhere along the line so one can measure how far down to crawl.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Matt Zumbo said:


> We have been asked several times to make a barebow tab. This is a prototype we have been working on. I know it still needs stitching. It is capable of wither two or one finger strap setup. Will have an anodized aluminum plate and will be trim-to-fit like the rest of our tabs. The plate is screwed to the leather so the cordovan is replaceable. I am not a barebow shooter so any feed back will be very helpful. I want to get this right.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


I want one.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

BB tabs for 3 under need referencies for stringwalking inside the WA rules, and tens of different models have been developed in Europe because of this. 

Have a look to following link to one of the largest pro shops in Italy; they list for instance 8 different models of BB tabs in different variations, plus all sizes. 

http://www.disport.it/m4n/it/Prodotti/008-PATE/PATELLE.html

These are the most common BB tabs in Italy, but there are others.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

^^^^^ What Vittorio said.


I wouldn't go near a barebow tab without my Black widow with the stitching on it. Time to get a new tab though, so I am shopping. Gonna check out Vittorio's links.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Vittorio said:


> BB tabs for 3 under need referencies for stringwalking inside the WA rules, and tens of different models have been developed in Europe because of this.
> 
> Have a look to following link to one of the largest pro shops in Italy; they list for instance 8 different models of BB tabs in different variations, plus all sizes.
> 
> ...


I like the A&E with the palm plate. I have never used a palm plate for string walking. anybody else ever use one? Seems like it would provide a goodly amount of stability.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

I have tried almost all of them and some of them work fine, but I don't like the feel of a thick tab when I'm not pulling a heavy draw weight like my hunting bow. For my Indoor and strinwalking setups I have made my own tabs. It's two aluminum plates with Velcro strap on the backside. The tab material is a thin industrial belting that is very tough (I have yet to wear through one in two years) and the string slides over it at release perfectly. I use two layers of the material and it gives me a great feel of the string and they break in faster than leather. Another issue that I have with leather is if it gets damp or high humidity the tab feels different to me, almost sticky.

The tab pictured has not had the stitching done yet for stringwalking, but you get the idea.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> I have tried almost all of them and some of them work fine, but I don't like the feel of a thick tab when I'm not pulling a heavy draw weight like my hunting bow. For my Indoor and strinwalking setups I have made my own tabs. It's two aluminum plates with Velcro strap on the backside. The tab material is a thin industrial belting that is very tough (I have yet to wear through one in two years) and the string slides over it at release perfectly. I use two layers of the material and it gives me a great feel of the string and they break in faster than leather. Another issue that I have with leather is if it gets damp or high humidity the tab feels different to me, almost sticky.
> 
> The tab pictured has not had the stitching done yet for stringwalking, but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


Interesting looking tab. Wish I had the focus and tools to make one but I bet I could frankentab one together. I have an extra palm plate from a tab I don't use (and already dismantled to use parts for a DIFFERENT tab) 


How do you like your Gillo 2? I am thinking of getting one for barebow.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

StarDog said:


> Interesting looking tab. Wish I had the focus and tools to make one but I bet I could frankentab one together. I have an extra palm plate from a tab I don't use (and already dismantled to use parts for a DIFFERENT tab)
> 
> 
> How do you like your Gillo 2? I am thinking of getting one for barebow.


I really like the Gillo 2 and you can't beat the price. Lots of good features for the money. My only complaint is the stock grip. I was actually thinking about ordering a replacement today.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> I have tried almost all of them and some of them work fine, but I don't like the feel of a thick tab when I'm not pulling a heavy draw weight like my hunting bow. For my Indoor and strinwalking setups I have made my own tabs. It's two aluminum plates with Velcro strap on the backside. The tab material is a thin industrial belting that is very tough (I have yet to wear through one in two years) and the string slides over it at release perfectly. I use two layers of the material and it gives me a great feel of the string and they break in faster than leather. Another issue that I have with leather is if it gets damp or high humidity the tab feels different to me, almost sticky.
> 
> The tab pictured has not had the stitching done yet for stringwalking, but you get the idea.
> 
> ...




No actual stitching needed. FITA approved the laser egraved Bateman tab as legal. 









documents.worldarchery.org/Rules/Interpretations/English/2011-2013/Bk4_Art22.3.8.1_Tab_stiching.pdf


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for all the help. We planned on stitching, or laser making of that is legal. It has mentioned that the plate and buckle with get in the way and wont work. If that is the case then maybe we re thing this. Comments please.

Thank you

Matt


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Warbow said:


> No actual stitching needed. FITA approved the laser egraved Bateman tab as legal.
> 
> View attachment 3382122
> 
> ...


Good to know.


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

Warbow said:


> No actual stitching needed. FITA approved the laser egraved Bateman tab as legal.
> 
> View attachment 3382122
> 
> ...


Can those marks be on the plate?


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Matt: as long as there are no marks visible to the archer's eye while aiming, including anything suspect on the string or the riser.

That's why barebow tabs have stitching of laser engraving. 

Yes, the plate and buckle on your original design would get in the way. since you're anchoring on your face.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> I really like the Gillo 2 and you can't beat the price. Lots of good features for the money. My only complaint is the stock grip. I was actually thinking about ordering a replacement today.


Yeah, the plastic neon yellow isn't doing it for me (sorry Vittorio).

Jaeger? Order a regular wooden Gillo 1 grip?


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

StarDog said:


> Matt: as long as there are no marks visible to the archer's eye while aiming, including anything suspect on the string or the riser.
> 
> That's why barebow tabs have stitching of laser engraving.
> 
> Yes, the plate and buckle on your original design would get in the way. since you're anchoring on your face.


Bad idea I guess. We will have a few prototypes to give away when our sample aluminum plates are available.

Matt


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

StarDog said:


> Yeah, the plastic neon yellow isn't doing it for me (sorry Vittorio).
> 
> Jaeger? Order a regular wooden Gillo 1 grip?


We offer the standard medium grip in 12 different colors plus two different wood versions, The high profile in Yellow + wood (coming soon), the Ball Grip in wood (original) plus 2 different profiles in Yellow. I think by now we are giving enough choices. 
And, of course, the simplest way to change the Yellow grip to another color is ... to paint it (do not use solvents based painting, just water based acrylic over a primer).


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Matt Zumbo said:


> Can those marks be on the plate?


Yup. IIRC, first FITA ruled that all of the holes in a Cavalier tab are legal, even though they can be used as reference marks. The reasoning being that if the tab is legal for FITA Recurve, then how could it be illegal for barebow, or some such. Then the ruling on the engraving, which, presumably, is because it doesn't provide anymore information than stitching would. 

Stringwalking allows barebow shooters to do at the string what they can't do at the riser: use a calibrated aiming system. 


From what I can gather, the rules allow *evenly spaced* marks, such as stitching or engraved graduations, on a tab, and *unevenly spaced* "marks" if they are part of the tab's construction, such as the various cut outs and screw holes on a Cavalier tab. Temporary marks are not allowed, nor are easily replaceable graduations, but there is nothing stopping anybody, AFIK, from custom machining a metal plate that just happens to have their 18 meter crawl line up with a screw hole. Nor is there a rule that prevents you from making a permanent mark on a tab for 18, and then running all the rest of the evenly spaced graduations out in both directions centered on that mark.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> I have tried almost all of them and some of them work fine, but I don't like the feel of a thick tab when I'm not pulling a heavy draw weight like my hunting bow. For my Indoor and strinwalking setups I have made my own tabs. It's two aluminum plates with Velcro strap on the backside. The tab material is a thin industrial belting that is very tough (I have yet to wear through one in two years) and the string slides over it at release perfectly. I use two layers of the material and it gives me a great feel of the string and they break in faster than leather. Another issue that I have with leather is if it gets damp or high humidity the tab feels different to me, almost sticky.
> 
> The tab pictured has not had the stitching done yet for stringwalking, but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


I've tried various synthetic materials without success. Is that a woven or sheet material? Does is end up in a permanent curve after a while?

Thanks,

Grant


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

grantmac said:


> I've tried various synthetic materials without success. Is that a woven or sheet material? Does is end up in a permanent curve after a while?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Grant


Grant it is a woven coated material. After about 30 arrows it will start to develop a curve. The curve does not get near as severe as leather tabs that I have used. I will send you a PM.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I am currently using a Neet Monster tab. So far my experience is that many of the tabs mentioned here require a deeper hook. With my face geometry and long fingers, a deeper hook pushes the string too far away from the face. So I am hooking below the first joint of the fingers. This requires a longer tab to cover the finger tips. But i am still looking something better.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

I have only ever used a Safari Tuff Rod Jenkins Signature tab. Couldn't imagine using anything else. Got one to use on my longbow, and dug it out to use for target barebow. It has nice small stitches and fits my hand very well. I have shot the crud out of mine, and it's just starting to "collapse", but I just can't make myself break in my spare, haha. They have a five year guarantee.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

I put together a bow out of spare parts today for string walking and I think I'll get a Bateman 3 under. I have a black widow but well, heck why not. Of course it was very weird to go from barebow to FITA.....


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

I used a cavalier for a while without a split in the face for three under whilst shooting outdoors, they work quite well.
For next year I've made some custom tabs as I shoot three under but anchor under the chin so still need a platform.

I already had some brass plate lying around, all I bought was the stainless screws and some of the leather.





They've had a little trial run and feel good to shoot, just waiting on some decent weather to see if the screw holes are of any use as references for my crawls.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

That's a lovely looking tab.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

StarDog said:


> That's a lovely looking tab.


Thanks, admittedly i didn't need to polish it.


----------



## adamstephens (Mar 5, 2012)

Matt

WA barebow rules allow you to mark a tab. You don't have to rely on stitching or other built in markings. 

Most competitive stringwalkers mark their own tabs with pen lines (identical lines of equal length) to suit their particular crawls. I suggest that you allow for this. 







Matt Zumbo said:


> We have been asked several times to make a barebow tab. This is a prototype we have been working on. I know it still needs stitching. It is capable of wither two or one finger strap setup. Will have an anodized aluminum plate and will be trim-to-fit like the rest of our tabs. The plate is screwed to the leather so the cordovan is replaceable. I am not a barebow shooter so any feed back will be very helpful. I want to get this right.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

adamstephens said:


> Matt
> 
> WA barebow rules allow you to mark a tab. You don't have to rely on stitching or other built in markings.
> 
> Most competitive stringwalkers mark their own tabs with pen lines (identical lines of equal length) to suit their particular crawls. I suggest that you allow for this.




Thank you for the help.

Is the plate and buckle be problem?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Field is the only time I need/use stitching on a tab. Heck, it's the only time I use a tab period (otherwise I use a glove). And I keep going back to the simple Black Widow tab for several reasons. First, I don't care for a metal plate. They dig into my cheekbone and I find the stiff layers of material on the Black Widow much more forgiving on my face when I anchor. Second, the splits in the face serve as quick references for my crawls, from which I then use the stitching up or down from a split. Third, the stitching is fine enough that I get accurate crawls. And finally, the lettering on the "plate" serves often as points of reference for important crawls. So to me at least, the Black Widow is the most comfortable, most accurate, quickest tab with the most options for stringwalkers. 

I'm sure we all have our favorite tabs for whatever reason (often subjective, personal reasons with barebow shooters) but those are my reasons. I'd love to support others and I've tried a lot of tabs, but none of them work for me as well as the original Black Widow does. 

Matt, I'd suggest you consider some of those elements when designing your barebow tab. But be prepared to get a lot of varying opinions. This is barebow after all.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Field is the only time I need/use stitching on a tab. Heck, it's the only time I use a tab period (otherwise I use a glove). And I keep going back to the simple Black Widow tab for several reasons. well as the original Black Widow does.


In retrospect I may order a new 3 under Black Widow for string walking. I have an elderly split finger black widow but, well, Lancaster has free shipping for order over $49.....and I need more XS wings and an x-spot weight. Oh, I don't need them but I have convinced myself that I do.

As far as my friend goes, she prefers 3 under even though she doesn't string walk, and she ordered the Spigarelli amico tqb and Spig weights for the Explore Because well you know, free shipping....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Maybe I'm just used to it, but I really don't know why more shooters who don't string walk, aren't shooting gloves. There are some very good shooting gloves available these days. Heck, the Olympic 72-arrow qualifying record was set and held for many years with a glove (Frangilli in '96).


----------

